# Playoff Game #2 | Cavs @ Pistons | 5/9/2006



## remy23

_*Game 2*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-1) @* *Detroit Pistons** (1-0)*

_*Tuesday, May 9, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’*

*•* Forget about Game 1. There’s no use in dwelling on the past. Make some adjustments; come ready to roll. Cleveland needs to decide if they feel Detroit’s perimeter shooting was a fluke or something they can consistently do. If Cleveland feels the Pistons cannot shoot that well from beyond the arc every game, the Cavs will play defense more or less in the same way as Game 1. But if Cleveland believes the Pistons are that good from deep, the Cavs will play things differently this time around.

*•* Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Larry Hughes need to step it up. If those guys can’t get on track, Cleveland will get blown out every game. If they don’t come around, Coach Brown will have to sub them out for guys off the bench. 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* If it isn’t broke, don’t fix it. Try to have a repeat performance of Game 1. Continue to play that “never give up” defense, of chasing players down and blocking their shots. Continue to play clean basketball and turn it up at the end of quarters to counter Cleveland’s runs.

*•* If Zydrunas Ilgauskas continues to struggle, pay him less attention next game and divert a little more attention to LeBron. The Pistons could simply choose to gear up on LeBron and force his teammates to make shots, especially after seeing how they teammates played in Game 1.

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers were blown out in Game 1 and have another game at The Palace before returning home to The Q. No matter what happens, Cleveland can’t give up, get discouraged and stop playing team ball. The only bright spot in this game is that early in the first quarter, the team came out playing good ball. They came out ready to play. With a few days to look about at what happened, the Cavaliers must improve upon their performance by having a stronger Game 2.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron only got to the line once in game 1. The Cavs need to do a better job of getting to the foul line.


----------



## Pioneer10

Ditch the Z iso post ops and if's he in go with pick and roll with Lebron. Hopefully he can hit the jumper. 

In any case need a lot more AV this game. In addition we need to see a lot more Snow as it looked to me Billups started going off when Flip was in the game

Don't know what do with Hughes, he got into the lane pretty easily but he simply can't hold the ball and consistently loses it on his way for a layup. We won't see the real Hughes until next year I fear. 

On the whole just don't get discouraged and play hard, the Pistons more then likely won't shoot nearly as well from the perimeter and remember blow out or one point loss we're still only down a game to the Pistons.


----------



## rpoulos

Cavs will be lucky to get 1...they'd still be in the first round if the refs hadn't let LeBron travel all over the court. He's already getting the Jordan treatment....in a few years, he and his refs will be unstoppable!

BTW..there are only 10 posts about this game on the Pistons board...snore...we're just waiting for the Finals..


----------



## futuristxen

All this venom spit at Lebron and the Cavs is going to make winning all the more sweeter.

You know you are doing something right when this many people hate on you.

The inevitability of Lebron's ascenscion to the throne stirs the viper pit.

Bring it on ****ers. You can't do **** to stop it. So many haters saying sweep...Game 7 is going to be bonkers.


----------



## remy23

rpoulos said:


> Cavs will be lucky to get 1...they'd still be in the first round if the refs hadn't let LeBron travel all over the court.


Honestly, if you are going to make comments like that, you better back them up. Otherwise, it's better to leave things like this unsaid. The Cavaliers are so poor a team, unless LeBron can cheat all day, they can't advance to the second round. That's what you're saying in a nutshell and it's ridiculous. 



> He's already getting the Jordan treatment....in a few years, he and his refs will be unstoppable!


If LeBron gets Jordan treatment, what do you say about the players who get the line more than he does? Hmm...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's actually a good thing we're getting so many haters. It means that Lebron has reached elite status and the Cavs have become relevant again. 

Nobody cared one way or the other when Lucas was here coaching our scrubs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I dont see us winning this game on the road. But i hope we are more competitive then sunday


----------



## Morongk22

rpoulos said:


> Cavs will be lucky to get 1...they'd still be in the first round if the refs hadn't let LeBron travel all over the court. He's already getting the Jordan treatment....in a few years, he and his refs will be unstoppable!
> 
> BTW..there are only 10 posts about this game on the Pistons board...snore...we're just waiting for the Finals..


I really don't understand the point of this post. It kinda came out of no where, I(and everyone else on this board) could care a less what you think about that travel, the officiating has been awful all playoffs so just give up with that argument. 

And no he isnt getting the jordan treatment, if you watched the cavs/wiz series you woulda seen that Gilbert was getting favorable calls, driving to the lane out of control and floping to the ground once contact was made.

Actually watching last series i was pretty shocked lebron had so many fouls that usaully wouldnt get called go against him.

So maybe you should leave irelevant comments like that one of the Pistons or Wiz board where no one posts so you dont look like a fool.


----------



## Pioneer10

rpoulos said:


> Cavs will be lucky to get 1...they'd still be in the first round if the refs hadn't let LeBron travel all over the court. He's already getting the Jordan treatment....in a few years, he and his refs will be unstoppable!
> 
> BTW..there are only 10 posts about this game on the Pistons board...snore...we're just waiting for the Finals..


 Commenting on how the Pistons threads have 10 posts in them and you have 35 posts total? Maybe you should post over there to increase the volume instead of trolling here: some Pistons fans act like Detroit is like the Laker threepeat team with a prime Shaq or something. Guess what you guys lost last year and barely squeaked by a Miami team with Wade barely able to play before that. Yawn call me when Detroit becomes a dynasty notable enough to deserve comments like these because it ain't happened yet.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 5/8/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Ben again:*
> 
> Detroit center Ben Wallace won the NBA's Defensive Player of the Year award for the fourth time in five years, a person within the Pistons organization told the Associated Press.
> 
> *En vogue:*
> 
> The Cavs' Damon Jones made another fashion statement when he got off the team bus and entered The Palace wearing a leopard sport jacket. This topped the bright pink sport jacket he wore in an ESPN The Magazine photo shoot and the red velvet sport coat he wore during All-Star weekend in Houston.
> 
> Many of his teammates could not believe their eyes with Jones' latest attire.
> 
> "I would never put that on," James said. "Never. I would have to lock it up in my cage and put a leash on it."
> 
> The coat reminded Zydrunas Ilgauskas of his days as a bachelor. "I had some sheets that looked like that coat," he said.
> 
> *Homecoming:*
> 
> Ira Newble grew up in Detroit as a fan of the "Bad Boys" Pistons. Participating in the playoffs in his hometown is a dream come true.
> 
> "This is my first time in the playoffs, and to play here is a thrill," said Newble, who was on the inactive list with the Spurs in 2000-01. "I remember coming here to watch the playoffs last year. There was so much energy, and I imagined what that would be like to play in. Now I'm here, and this is a blessing and a gratifying experience."


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: The Plain Dealer | 5/8/2006 | Notes*

Pluto's keys:


> *1.* *GET PERSPECTIVE:* I'm borrowing this from Hubie Brown, a Hall of Fame-caliber coach and perhaps the greatest NBA television analyst. Brown said: ``It's up to Mike (Brown) to convince his players that they lost only one game.
> 
> ``You didn't lose four games today; you just lost one.''
> 
> *2.* *GET A GOAL: *Pistons coach Flip Saunders said: ``One play can change a game; one game can change a series.'' He used that to motivate his team to jump on the Cavs early, then keep jumping until they begged for mercy. It holds true for every team. A series can change with one game, one shot, one injury.
> 
> *3.* *GET OVER ANY PLAYOFF HANGOVER:* To Brown's credit, he refused to acknowledge the grueling six-game series against the Washington Wizards as a reason for the disaster Sunday. His team had less than 48 hours to recover and prepare to play at Detroit, where the Pistons were 37-4 this season and had been resting since Wednesday. It's doubtful that the players gave much thought to the Pistons until Saturday night. Now it's time for a serious film session. Brown should have their attention after what happened Sunday.
> 
> *4.* *GET READY FOR THE CHARGE:* Most playoff games work like this: The home team is inspired by the energy of the crowd, the comfort of their own arena. They often bolt to a quick lead. It will probably happen to the Cavs again in Game 2 at the Palace of Auburn Hills. In the opener, the Cavs scored only 16 points in the first quarter, which was bad. Then they gave up 43 points in the second quarter, which was worse. They had absolutely no resolve, as the Pistons stole their confidence and any semblance of hope by the middle of the second quarter.
> 
> *5.* *GET TO THE PERIMETER:* The Pistons never will make 11-of-12 shots from 3-point range to start a game again. It's doubtful they can do that in pregame warm-ups. But they can shoot. In the regular season, they shot an Eastern Conference-best 38.5 percent from behind the arc. In the Milwaukee Bucks series, it was 43 percent. If you just stand and watch them -- as the Cavs did Sunday -- it will be better than 50 percent. The Cavs' Larry Hughes, LeBron James, Drew Gooden and Flip Murray are quick enough to stay with their men outside when motivated. Eric Snow can play solid defense. When the Pistons start making outside shots, why not crowd them and force their guards to drive? It can't get any worse.
> 
> *6.* *GET JAMES TO PLAY SOME DEFENSE:* James says he's the leader, and he wants to lead. Staring at Tayshaun Prince taking jumpers from the corner is not leading. Nor is refusing to help crash the boards. It's very possible James was just plain tired after playing 53 minutes in Friday's overtime victory in Washington. He could have been exhausted -- even at age 21. But his teammates look to James, and Brown needs to get that message across that James can be the key to the defense. After the game, James said, ``You play defense for 22 or 23 seconds and a guy hits a 3 at the end of the shot clock.'' Brown needs to break out the tape and show James that _wasn't _what happened. The defense broke down early and often.
> 
> *7.* *GET TO THE LINE:* James didn't take a free throw until 1:42 remained in the second quarter. The Cavs took _zero _foul shots in the first quarter and had taken only eight by halftime. Yes, the Pistons will block shots, but they also can commit fouls, if you drive to the rim. The Cavs have some players athletic enough to do that.
> 
> *8.* *GET HUGHES OUT OF HIS FUNK:* Larry Hughes is 7 of 30 in the past two games, mostly on jump shots. He's shooting 31 percent for the playoffs. No one is going to confuse him with Jerry West or Rip Hamilton when it comes to shooting from the outside. How about trying something different, like a drive to the hoop?
> 
> *9.* *GET TO Z:* I don't know what's going on with Zydrunas Ilgauskas, but he looks like he doesn't believe anything he shoots will go in. It doesn't matter if it's against the Wizards' Brendan Haywood or the Pistons' Ben Wallace, the Cavs' 7-foot-3 center appears timid under the boards and shaky with his shot -- inside or outside. He looks like he's worried all the time, barely awake. Like most big men, he is very sensitive. Brown somehow has to reach him. Ilgauskas is shooting 41 percent and averaging 10 points and six rebounds.
> 
> *10.* *GET MOVING:* If the Cavs are going to run their ``Give The Ball To LeBron And Watch'' offense, they'll have more games like this one. The Pistons will double-team James very hard, but they'll do it at the last second. There will be room for someone to cut to the basket for a pass -- which James can deliver -- but someone has to do it, and for the most part, Brown's offense has been rather stagnant this season.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14527202.htm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron should come out early focused on getting Drew and Larry off. We need to have them in the flow. Z I hope loses minutes in favor of Anderson.


----------



## rpoulos

> All this venom spit at Lebron and the Cavs is going to make winning all the more sweeter.
> 
> You know you are doing something right when this many people hate on you.
> 
> The inevitability of Lebron's ascenscion to the throne stirs the viper pit.
> 
> Bring it on ****ers. You can't do **** to stop it. So many haters saying sweep...Game 7 is going to be bonkers.


GAME 7? UH, YEAH.





> If LeBron gets Jordan treatment, what do you say about the players who get the line more than he does? Hmm...


I SAY THEY DON'T WIN GAMES ON NO-CALL TRAVELING VIOLATIONS





> I dont see us winning this game on the road. But i hope we are more competitive then sunday


NOW HERE'S A GUY BEING REALISTIC





> So maybe you should leave irelevant comments like that one of the Pistons or Wiz board where no one posts so you dont look like a fool.


NO ONE CARES ABOUT THE CAVS ON THE PISTONS BOARD...AS I SAID...WAITING FOR THE FINALS




> Commenting on how the Pistons threads have 10 posts in them and you have 35 posts total? Maybe you should post over there to increase the volume instead of trolling here: some Pistons fans act like Detroit is like the Laker threepeat team with a prime Shaq or something. Guess what you guys lost last year and barely squeaked by a Miami team with Wade barely able to play before that. Yawn call me when Detroit becomes a dynasty notable enough to deserve comments like these because it ain't happened yet.


OK, WE BEAT THE SHAQ DYNASTY AND BROKE IT TO PIECES IN FACT....CALL ME WHEN THE CAVS WIN SOMETHING OTHER THAN A 1ST ROUND SERIES AGAINST A 5 SEED

:angel:


----------



## Pioneer10

^ lol: you're coming in here to post so we didn't call you to begin with and won't call on you in the future. 

OBTW: the Lakers lost the year before already to the Spurs so the dynasty was already done but don't let fact bother you.


----------



## rpoulos

Looks like one of y'all did call me...



> Yawn *call me * when Detroit becomes a dynasty notable enough to deserve comments like these because it ain't happened yet.





> OBTW: the Lakers lost the year before already to the Spurs so the dynasty was already done but don't let fact bother you.


THE SPURS DID NOT FORCE THE LAKERS TO DISMANTLE THE TEAM AS THE PISTONS DID...NICE EFFORT THOUGH MY FINE FEATHERED FRIEND :clown:


----------



## Pioneer10

Yep call me when Detroit becomes a dynasty: last time winning one title two years ago doesn't qualify and in this bizarro world ending a dynasty occurs two years after that team's title <shrug>. But continue to come here and post it's funny to see someone who needs to type in caps to try to come across as relevant


----------



## rpoulos

You're the one who brought up the dyanasty crap bro...I was just pointing out the facts relating to the Cavs chances against the boys from the D...I DON'T NEED TO BE RELEVANT...I JUST LIKE MESSIN' WITH Y'ALL A LITTLE BIT :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

rpoulos said:


> You're the one who brought up the dyanasty crap bro...I was just pointing out the facts relating to the Cavs chances against the boys from the D...I DON'T NEED TO BE RELEVANT...I JUST LIKE MESSIN' WITH Y'ALL A LITTLE BIT :biggrin:


 Thanks for shouting again: everyone who reads you're posts I'm sure if they're not overwhelmed with you're eloquence will find you worth reading now.


----------



## Cap

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's actually a good thing we're getting so many haters. It means that Lebron has reached elite status and the Cavs have become relevant again.
> 
> Nobody cared one way or the other when Lucas was here coaching our scrubs.


Ditto.



rpoulos said:


> You're the one who brought up the dyanasty crap bro...I was just pointing out the facts relating to the Cavs chances against the boys from the D...I DON'T NEED TO BE RELEVANT...I JUST LIKE MESSIN' WITH Y'ALL A LITTLE BIT :biggrin:


Posting is not your strength.


----------



## futuristxen

If we win Game 2, it will force a critical re-evaluation of this series by many people who have pronounced it dead on arrival.

Cavs 98
Pistons 92

You heard it here first. Tonight the Emperor gets pantzed in the palace.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 5/9/2006 | Articles*












> *Coach lays low, aims high*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> Mike Brown doesn't follow standard public relations rules.
> 
> He plays dumb with the media, telling them goofy, long-winded stories and dragging out cliches when he doesn't want to answer questions. He acts as if he lets his assistants do most of the work and lays off any other credit on his wife.
> 
> During interviews he constantly looks for someone to take the attention off himself. Any player, front office member or coach that may pass by a press conference is a potential target to be pulled in. Even broadcasters and media members are at risk.
> 
> As a result, he comes off more of a piece in the Cavaliers puzzle than the leader of the team. More often he gets criticized for his team's failures than praised for its successes.
> 
> Of course, that is all part of his plan. In reality, behind the scenes, Brown is a relentless teacher and obsessive coach and number-cruncher who studies games as in depth as any person in the NBA. The results: the strongest first season for a coach in Cavs history.
> 
> Brown led the Cavs to a 50-32 record, the best for a first-year coach in Cleveland and one of the strongest performances by a rookie coach in NBA history. More importantly in the grand scheme, he led the Cavs into the second round of the playoffs. It was a feat not achieved by the team since 1993, when Lenny Wilkens was on the sidelines.
> 
> Don't bother bringing that stuff up to the head coach, though. He knows exactly what he has done and how much bonus money he has earned on his contract, which pays him a base salary of $1.8 million this season, but he's not about to change his trend publicly.
> 
> "Honestly, I haven't let myself think about what we've been able to do. There'll be time for that in the summer,'' Brown said. "I give all the credit to the players and especially LeBron James. I've said all year that he usually makes me look like I can coach.''





> _Commentary_
> *LeBron convincing as Jordan's heir*
> *James attacks playoffs with same confidence, coolness as NBA great*
> 
> By Stephen A. Smith
> Knight Ridder Newspapers
> 
> The great ones not only make fabulous plays and win while doing so, but also they find ways to suck greatness out of others -- with smiles on their faces and finality in their hearts.
> 
> In the first six games of the Cavaliers postseason, you could argue that LeBron James did no such thing to Gilbert Arenas of the Washington Wizards, that this lethal guard representing the nation's capital was a clone of The Chosen One on the big stage.
> 
> But not when the final buzzer sounded. Not when the Wizards were heading home. Not after all the doubts about James' greatness had subsided, then evaporated, before our eyes.
> 
> Whether James is the heir remains to be seen. A victory over the Wizards is still just one playoff-series win. But when a player is leading everyone by averaging 35.7 points, while also shooting 51 percent, in his first NBA playoff series -- as James did -- it's time to do more than stand up and pay attention.
> 
> Saluting James could hardly be dismissed as inappropriate.
> 
> James is a bad man, folks. Plain and simple. Just looking at him makes you want to check his birth certificate. It's one thing to be 6-foot-8 and a chiseled 240 pounds. But when you're all that at age 21, with the poise of a veteran and tendencies resembling Michael Jordan's, something deadly appears to be in the making.
> 
> The Wizards were up 113-112 with 15.1 seconds remaining in Friday's game and Arenas -- the other star in this series -- was at the line. After watching Arenas botch his first attempt, James went up to him and said: "You miss these, the game's over.''
> 
> To those who don't know better, James was just playing the psychological game most professional athletes engage in from time to time. With one difference: James usually sticks his greatness in an opponents face, dares him to do something about it, then smiles during the futile attempts to stop him -- just as he did after Arenas missed his second free throw.
> 
> I remember years ago when Jordan and the Bulls were up against Washington, and Calbert Cheaney was guarding him. Cheaney, both disgusted at getting beaten and in awe of Jordan's will, had the temerity to ask, "Are you tired yet?'' With the game tied late in the fourth quarter, Jordan responded: "Look at the scoreboard. I'm far from tired.''
> 
> It wasn't until later, with the game clearly out of reach in the Bulls' favor, did His Airness go over to Cheaney, bend down, with his hands tugging at his shorts, and say, "Damn, I'm tired now!''
> 
> Jordan didn't care about an opponents effort, decency or feelings. It was only after he beat that opponent, after he demoralized him, that he would take a moment to conjure something that remotely resembled empathy or sympathy.
> 
> It's not often we see someone like that, someone looking to destroy the opposition and thoroughly enjoy doing so.
> 
> Kobe Bryant comes to mind.
> 
> James, at the least, should be added to the list.
> 
> King James finished Friday's Game 6 with 32 points on 15-of-25 shooting, with seven rebounds and seven assists while playing the entire 53 minutes of the Cavaliers' 114-113 overtime win. But the numbers don't quite tell His Heirness' story in this series.
> 
> The Wizards, while gifted with youthful exuberance, don't come close to resembling the challenge that awaits James and the Cavs from the Pistons.
> 
> The Wizards were far from disciplined on defense. Their defense was sporadic, sometimes nonexistent.
> 
> "No disrespect to the Wizards, but this series has been kind of easy for someone like LeBron,'' Cavaliers point guard Eric Snow said. "To defend against doing what he's capable of doing to you, you need help and you need discipline. The Wizards basically try to outscore you. That will never work against someone like LeBron.''
> 
> What will?
> 
> The truth is, none of us know.





> *Cavs show LeBron franchise can win if he stays*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> The Cavaliers' victory over the Washington Wizards in the first round of the playoffs could be the final piece of evidence needed to convince LeBron James to sign a contract extension with the team this summer.
> 
> James has never said much about his future plans, other than he likes playing here and has expressed little interest in leaving.
> 
> The bottom line will be this question: Can the Cavaliers seriously contend -- and eventually win a title? Do they have the ownership and front office to make it happen?
> 
> What James experienced this season is a taste of what should be good things to come. That should help him decide to sign an extension this summer when the Cavs finally are permitted to offer it. NBA rules on what is called a "maximum'' contract would make it in the five-year, $75 million range.
> 
> James can't go to another NBA team until the summer of 2008. Nor can any other team offer more years or more money than the Cavs.
> 
> That's why Tim Duncan has stayed in San Antonio, Kevin Garnett in Minnesota and other stars with their original teams. When it comes to keeping James, the Cavs have the home-court advantage -- assuming the home court is a place James believes he can win.
> 
> *Positive steps*
> 
> There are good signs.
> 
> Rookie coach Mike Brown has had his ups and downs, but found a way to guide the Cavs to a 50-32 record -- despite prized free agent Larry Hughes missing 45 games to injuries.
> 
> Fifty victories is a special number in basketball, like 90 wins in baseball or 10 in pro football. It means you are a playoff contender most seasons, and it shows your team has some depth.
> 
> This was only the fourth time the Cavs have won 50 games. That should have told James something.
> 
> The playoffs should say even more, regardless of the outcome of this second-round matchup with the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> The Cavs didn't just beat Washington in six games, they did it in memorable fashion. Three victories were by a single point. Two were in overtime. Two were on the road.
> 
> In every victory, James had at least one teammate coming up with a huge performance -- from Donyell Marshall (Games 1 and 6) to Hughes (Games 3 and 5) to Eric Snow (Game 5) to Damon Jones supplying the winning shot in Game 6.
> 
> James averaged a stunning 36 points in the playoffs, and found himself at the center of the NBA universe while playing in Cleveland. The Cavs games were the most hyped and exposed on national TV.
> 
> The message should be clear: If the Cavaliers can win, all that James can possibly want is here.
> 
> *A feel-good place*
> 
> That's especially true because the Akron native considers Northeast Ohio a comfort zone. He has been at center stage since he was 16 and on the cover of Sports Illustrated. If anything, James wants a little more peace, not more exposure.
> 
> The NBA and Nike star machinery cranks out enough of that already.
> 
> James prefers to be close to his family and friends.
> 
> He understands there are reasons some teams consistently contend -- with Detroit and San Antonio being among the elite.
> 
> He also knows the Cavs have never been to the NBA Finals; that Brown is their seventh coach in seven years; that Dan Gilbert came in as a rookie owner and Danny Ferry a rookie general manager.
> 
> A star athlete in any sport wonders if his team's front office can assemble enough talent to help him win. Do they have the money and the brains?
> 
> No one questions Gilbert's resources. He's loaded and he's willing to spend. The good news for Cavs fans is Gilbert turned the team over to Ferry, and the former Cavs forward had an impressive first year in acquiring talent.
> 
> Some credit must be given to former General Manager Jim Paxson, who cleared lots of room on the salary cap with his deals for Shawn Kemp and others. When Carlos Boozer bolted, Paxson also made a shrewd deal for Drew Gooden and Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Paxson's record was mixed. He did some things right -- and was very lucky in the 2003 lottery when James became a Cavalier.
> 
> *Assembling the roster*
> 
> Ferry had a strong offseason with the signings of free agents Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Jones, Marshall and Hughes. Individually, you can debate their performances. As a group, they supplied a major talent infusion.
> 
> More importantly, Ferry pulled off the heist of Flip Murray from the Seattle SuperSonics at midseason, when the Cavs were slumping and in danger of falling out of the playoff picture. Murray might end up being only a short-term fix because he's a free agent this summer.
> 
> But when the Cavs needed an athletic wing player to take some pressure off James while Hughes was hurt, Ferry found Murray. That should speak loudly to James that the front office wants to give him help.
> 
> Gilbert has supplied a luxury locker room for the players. A new team plane and a new plush practice facility are on the way. In many ways, the players are treated like princes as Gilbert wants to make his franchise attractive not only to James, but around the league.
> 
> Ferry knows he has to find more talent to help James. He's not close to being content, although he's rightly pleased with the progress made in 2005-06.
> 
> It took Michael Jordan four years and three coaches to do what James did last week -- win a round in the playoffs. Cavs fans may remember something about "The Shot,'' which involved defender Craig Ehlo at the old Richfield Coliseum.
> 
> James already is making his own history. He has won two playoff games with shots. His team won 50 games, had the home court for the first round of the playoffs and beat Washington.
> 
> That really is progress, and it should be enough to show James that better things are to come if he sticks around.





> *Big Ben big obstacle for Cavs*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *AUBURN HILLS, MICH. -* Ben Wallace is the face of menace.
> 
> The Detroit Pistons center could stare down Marvin Hagler. He could outscowl Bill Cowher.
> 
> Having Wallace within a 15-foot radius is enough incentive for some NBA gunslingers to put their jump shots back in their holsters. The agile and relentless All-Star has made parking in downtown Detroit a safer proposition than driving the lane in suburban Auburn Hills.
> 
> The Cavaliers found that to be true again Sunday as Wallace blocked four shots and grabbed 11 rebounds in the Pistons' 113-86 series-opening win at the Palace.
> 
> "You have to be aggressive when you go to the hole because he's capable of blocking your shot or stripping you,'' Cavaliers star LeBron James said of Wallace.
> 
> "He is the key to this train they've got going, especially defensively.... He is the best defender in the league.''
> 
> Wallace, 31, is the best defender of his generation.
> 
> He is quick, strong, versatile, active and intimidating.
> 
> He isn't a threat to score, yet creates more matchup problems than anyone else in the Pistons' lineup.
> 
> Wallace can guard a Shaquille O'Neal or a LeBron James.
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> When NBA fans discuss adding defensive presence to their favorite team, they often mention acquiring a "Ben Wallace-type'' player.
> 
> It's pure folly.
> 
> There is only one.
> 
> Nobody does more on the defensive end than Wallace, who played a season at Cuyahoga Community College.
> 
> "I don't know if there are too many players like a Ben Wallace,'' Cavs coach Mike Brown said. "He is similar to LeBron (in that) he's as quick as any guard and as strong as any big guy.''
> 
> The muscular 6-foot-9, 240-pound Wallace was named the NBA's Defensive Player of the Year for the fourth time in the last five seasons Monday. ESPN didn't require file footage for its segment. Producers simply spliced highlights from Sunday's game.
> 
> No play better illustrates his value than his first-quarter block on Drew Gooden.
> 
> The Cavs' power forward took a crisp diagonal pass from James and thought he had an uncontested dunk. Wallace, who had been supplying weak-side help, used a brilliant burst of propulsion to launch himself across the lane at Gooden.
> 
> Not only did Wallace reject the dunk attempt, but the ball caromed off Gooden and out of bounds. It was part of a 19-4 run the Pistons used to close the quarter and bury the Cavs.
> 
> "There is not a player in our era who has had an impact on the game defensively like Ben,'' Pistons coach Flip Saunders said.
> 
> That's not just a coach talking nice about someone who's an unrestricted free agent at season's end.
> 
> Forget it Cavs fans: The Pistons are expected to offer Wallace a maximum contract. He and power forward Rasheed Wallace give them the NBA's best interior defensive tandem.
> 
> Detroit would rather part with the Lions than Big Ben. The city loves Wallace's work ethic, his raw edge, the way he treats his hair like a convertible. Sometimes, he rolls with afro up, sometimes, he flies with the top down.
> 
> It's all part of Wallace's imposing persona. The Pistons don't have a dominant star, but his is the face of the franchise.
> 
> "The guy is the anchor to what we do,'' Pistons General Manager Joe Dumars said.
> 
> Why have the Pistons made back-to-back NBA Finals appearances? They defend first -- and nobody does it more tenaciously or completely than Wallace.
> 
> He rebounds. He blocks shots. He makes steals. He defends centers, power forwards and swingmen. If a teammate gets beaten off the dribble, Wallace often is there to contest the shot.
> 
> Dennis Rodman was not as well-rounded. Neither is Dikembe Mutombo nor Alonzo Mourning.
> 
> Wallace might be the best overall defender since Bill Russell, the Boston Celtics legend who will present him with his award prior to tonight's game.
> 
> "(Russell) told me that he enjoys watching my game, and he has told me to continue working hard,'' said Wallace, the only player to rank among the NBA's top 10 in rebounds, blocks and steals this season.
> 
> Does Wallace see himself as a modern-era Russell?
> 
> "Nah, he's got too many championship rings and I don't have enough,'' Wallace said.
> 
> The fact Wallace has fired his agent probably means he will re-sign with the Pistons. Of course, if he's looking to relocate, James has a city in mind.
> 
> "It's only 25 (minutes) by plane,'' James said. "He can come with us.''


----------



## remy23

*Official Cavs Playoff Parties*












> *Official Cavs Playoff Parties*
> 
> The Cavaliers and Bud Light present the Official Cavs Playoff Party - this Tuesday at Champps in Valley View. Catch the action live and have a blast with real Cavs fans, the Cavalier Girls, Moondog, great prizes and much more.
> 
> *Game 2 Playoff Party*
> 
> *When:* Tuesday, May 9th
> 
> *Time:* The excitement begins at 6:00 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Champps in Valley View, OH
> 5989 Canal Street - Valley View, OH 44125
> *Driving Directions*
> 
> *Phone:* (216) 328-0083


----------



## Copper

Nice article by Reed on Ben. I wouldnt expect any type of blowout in this game, It will all depend on the way Cleveland responds to the KO blow so early. I dont think they really knew what type of intensity and energy it was gonna take. Lets face it, the Wiz werent a real good indication of playoff basketball. This was LBJs first REAL playoff game, and his team was dealt a large blow playoff style....now it is time to learn on the job and see how this inexperienced playoff team responds.
I still believe the Pistons will win, playing at home they are tough. I would guess a 4-8 point win. However the Pistons are notorious for laying eggs and losing their edge if they take a team too lightly, and Im praying they dont do that with this Cavs team after their relatively easy first game. This Cavs team with some experience and time to gel are only 1-2 free agents away from some real noise. Good luck tonight fellas and I hope for a good well played series :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen

I don't understand why Mike Brown lets Eric Snow always walk the ball up the court.

Watch when Snow brings the ball up, and note at what point in the shot clock another player touches the ball. Snow has the ball for over half of the shot clock on most possessions. Now you tell me that's good basketball.


----------



## remy23

^ I hope we give enough of a challenge for it to be a good series. Thanks for the post, man.


----------



## futuristxen

I was right. In the game we won, we killed them in fast break points. And haven't done that since. We have to have our guards pushing the ball out of the backcourt. You can't allow the Pistons to set up in the half court on defense.

Man. I hope we get a point guard who loves to run in the offseason. Please oh Please bring us Barbosa.


----------



## futuristxen

Bueller....Bueller....Bueller....


----------



## notting_hill

Nice start from Cleveland, it seems that Detroit is not going to make every shot tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Drew still getting bullied around by Wallace, he's gotta man up and play with some confidence on the defensive end.


----------



## futuristxen

Snow finally out of the game. Hopefully that's the last we see of him for the night. Worst offensive point guard in the NBA.

Hell, we'd improve by getting Anthony Johnson in here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Snow finally out of the game. Hopefully that's the last we see of him for the night. Worst offensive point guard in the NBA.
> 
> Hell, we'd improve by getting Anthony Johnson in here.


Anthony Johnson dropped 40 in a playoff game I believe. He's light years better than Snow.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

aj isn't so bad offensively in the new rules nba.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Finally AV coming in


----------



## Pioneer10

I swear with Snow our plays ALWAYS start with less then 14 seconds on the shot clock. It's just dumb to walk the ball up court against detroit, doubly dumb to not have any time when you do get the ball past halfcourt


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow somebody really ****ed up on their rotation


----------



## Pioneer10

Why doesn't Brown at least try Gooden and AV together against Detroit: could use that extra rebounding


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> I swear with Snow our plays ALWAYS start with less then 14 seconds on the shot clock. It's just dumb to walk the ball up court against detroit, doubly dumb to not have any time when you do get the ball past halfcourt


It's maddening. Some one should text message Mike Brown. How could they not fix this?


----------



## remy23

Pioneer10 said:


> I swear with Snow our plays ALWAYS start with less then 14 seconds on the shot clock. It's just dumb to walk the ball up court against detroit, doubly dumb to not have any time when you do get the ball past halfcourt


Cleveland needs a fullcourt PG with speed. When it comes to more halfcourt point guards, just say no.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Crazy. Cavs again played a solid qtr and end up down 7 because of the unreal 3pt shooting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Im kind of worried right now because no one else can make a shot outside of Lebron. The Pistons have 3 or 4 guys going...


----------



## quench23

lebron got his *** faked out..wow pathetic


----------



## quench23

remy23 said:


> Cleveland needs a fullcourt PG with speed. When it comes to more halfcourt point guards, just say no.



dee brown anyone?


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> dee brown anyone?


 Dee Brown will be lucky to be a backup in the league. He's short and doesn't have a good outside jump shot - not a good combo


----------



## quench23

even though donyell missed that shot, im really liking the playoff marshall


----------



## danimal21_2007

Pioneer10 said:


> I swear with Snow our plays ALWAYS start with less then 14 seconds on the shot clock. It's just dumb to walk the ball up court against detroit, doubly dumb to not have any time when you do get the ball past halfcourt


(LBJ to LJ for 3 here)

They probably walk it it up because its less time the Pistons have the ball in there hands, if we try and run with them, we will get beat by 40. We slow it down we just ease the pain of a lose.

I think Marshall should guard Sheed, they are like similar players other than Sheed being 10 times better, but Gooden always gets murdered by him.

Also, If you were to base the pay of this season, Flip would get about 40 million in the offseason and Larry if he was lucky maybe 3 years 15 million. He is really hard to watch, Mike Brown has given some good looks out there and cant finish.

Also why do we double down and let them let the 3 fly? I'd give up a contest 10 footer than a wide open 22 footer...


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> Dee Brown will be lucky to be a backup in the league. He's short and doesn't have a good outside jump shot - not a good combo


we'll see


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> even though donyell missed that shot, im really liking the playoff marshall


 Yeah he played good in 2 out of 7 games so far better then his 1 out of 10 game regular season average


----------



## quench23

ben wallace has more pts then Z, larry and eric snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Danger time. Need to keep this in the 10pt range to realistically have a shot.


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> Yeah he played good in 2 out of 7 games so far better then his 1 out of 10 game regular season average


what i mean is he dosent settle for 3,s he takes it in


----------



## Pioneer10

danimal21_2007 said:


> (LBJ to LJ for 3 here)
> 
> They probably walk it it up because its less time the Pistons have the ball in there hands, if we try and run with them, we will get beat by 40. We slow it down we just ease the pain of a lose.
> 
> I think Marshall should guard Sheed, they are like similar players other than Sheed being 10 times better, but Gooden always gets murdered by him.
> 
> Also, If you were to base the pay of this season, Flip would get about 40 million in the offseason and Larry if he was lucky maybe 3 years 15 million. He is really hard to watch, Mike Brown has given some good looks out there and cant finish.
> 
> Also why do we double down and let them let the 3 fly? I'd give up a contest 10 footer than a wide open 22 footer...


 I don't like this approach then: Detroit's defense gets time to setup, we have barely anytime to run a play, AND we have player who play much better in the open court (Lebron, Hughes, Flip, AV, and Gooden) which we don't use


----------



## danimal21_2007

Why cant we be playing Miami?????? :-(

No team other than the Spurs play like this, anyone at anytime can hurt you. Anyone on that floor for the pistons can score the basketball on or off the dribble, teams like us and Miami run our offense through one or two guys. Its alot easier to defend, alot easier.


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron was hobbling on that last trip. Hopefully nothing too serious.

LBJ I hope that's not their reasoning for walking the ball up. That's a defeatist game plan. The Cavs only chance to beat Detroit is get out into the open court and run run run. Larry Hughes, Anderson Verejao, Lebron James, Flip Murray--these are fast break players.


----------



## quench23

air ball by marshall

i hope mike brown realises we're not a half court offense ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bad time to sit Lebron...


----------



## quench23

futuristxen said:


> Lebron was hobbling on that last trip. Hopefully nothing too serious.
> 
> LBJ I hope that's not their reasoning for walking the ball up. That's a defeatist game plan. The Cavs only chance to beat Detroit is get out into the open court and run run run. Larry Hughes, Anderson Verejao, Lebron James, Flip Murray--these are fast break players.


he banged knees with mcdyes


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> air ball by marshall
> 
> i hope mike brown realises we're not a half court offense ...


 I hope Mike Brown realizes his offensive strategy/blows and hires a good offensive assistant. We ain't goign to be a contender with this juvenile offensive gameplan.

I though i'd never say it but I would consider Rick Adelman in the offseason


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> I hope Mike Brown realizes his offensive strategy/blows and hires a good offensive assistant. We ain't goign to be a contender with this juvenile offensive gameplan.
> 
> I though i'd never say it but I would consider Rick Adelman in the offseason



i just heard he got fired, and i thought the same exact thing


----------



## danimal21_2007

No no no... We have the players to beat the Wizards because we both love to run, but its hard to run against them when the ball comes out of the net and we have too take it out of bounds. How do you "run" on a team when you cant stop them anyways?


----------



## Pioneer10

This game ain't looking good we need to keep it within 10 at halftime to have a shot in this game.

Did Brown make any adjustments for this game?


----------



## quench23

wow... down by 20 again


----------



## Pioneer10

We're not just talking run but actually get inot you're offense early and not with less then 10 seconds on the clock. Right now the Pistons harass Snow a bit and then they just have both Wallaces camp.

Need to speed the game up in terms of just getting the ball out of our halfcourt and into our offense


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> Did Brown make any adjustments for this game?



your joking right....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why aren't we posting Lebron??


----------



## danimal21_2007

It just might be the reason why teams like Wizards/Suns/Mavs (of old)/Seattle... Never get anywhere, while you see teams like Pistons and Spurs going places.

If i am right you are able to run on teams after you get 'stops' ? ... If we trade baskets with them to run the floor we will give up 150 and maybe get too 110.


----------



## futuristxen

The Suns run out of the net. The Mavs used to do it. It's not impossible. Especially with guys like Lebron and Hughes.

We should hire Adelman for the rest of this series.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm voting Snow off the Island. How about you?


----------



## quench23

i swear, mcdyes and juan howard make everyshot htey take


----------



## danimal21_2007

I wanna play Miami :-(


----------



## Pioneer10

Great Snow misses both FT's got ot love it.


----------



## quench23

MARSHALL DONT just ****ING WATCH HIM SHOOT THAT FADEAWAY...


----------



## quench23

brown takes a timeout? why its not like we make adjustments....


----------



## Pioneer10

Ty Eric Snow again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We're just not getting any stops


----------



## futuristxen

I saw Damon getting off the bench. It's about time. I'd ****ing start Damon if Mike is going to keep Hughes in over Flip.


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We're just not getting any stops


Or scoring.


----------



## danimal21_2007

futuristxen said:


> The Suns run out of the net. The Mavs used to do it. It's not impossible. Especially with guys like Lebron and Hughes.
> 
> We should hire Adelman for the rest of this series.


And where did the Mavs and Suns go when they saw teams like the Spurs? please anwser this question. Well we are seeing a team better than the Spurs, and that style just wont work. Can we please agree on this, how can you run on a team letting them score 60% of the time, that means we have to shoot 60%+ on the Pistons to win? Or do we out shoot them from the 3 point line, oh wait. We dont start anyone that can hit the trey other than Lebron. And we dont get too the line either. WE are playing defense with our offense, we have too. 

Just like a NFL football team that is under mached, they run the ball, eat the clock, hoping to stop them on defense and get a good look on offense. Its what we have to do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man at least get your respect out there, our guys are getting chumped. They have been more fired up in a meaningless regular season game against the Bobcats.


----------



## danimal21_2007

futuristxen said:


> Or scoring.


you win games (50 of them) with offense, you win playoff series and championships with defense (spurs/pistons)


----------



## Pioneer10

Z has been pathetic this regular season


----------



## danimal21_2007

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man at least get your respect out there, our guys are getting chumped. They have been more fired up in a meaningless regular season game against the Bobcats.


I am sure we were hyped up 10-8, tough to be hyped playing like this.


----------



## Pioneer10

danimal21_2007 said:


> you win games (50 of them) with offense, you win playoff series and championships with defense (spurs/pistons)


 You win titles by scoring more then 2 points in a quarter as well


----------



## futuristxen

danimal21_2007 said:


> And where did the Mavs and Suns go when they saw teams like the Spurs? please anwser this question. .


They took them to 6 games minus key players(Dirk for the Mavs, Joe Johnson for the Suns). And were competitive every game. Which is more than you can say for us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Edit:

Cavs got the lead down to 13, gotta keep it in this range


----------



## futuristxen

Drew>Snow at point guardeneering.

What a goofball.


----------



## remy23

If we can get a little closer to the 10 point barrier, things won't be so bad. Detroit took a very good time out here. Just when there was a little daylight, they stop play.


----------



## danimal21_2007

futuristxen said:


> They took them to 6 games minus key players(Dirk for the Mavs, Joe Johnson for the Suns). And were competitive every game. Which is more than you can say for us.


Minus dirk and johnson ? explain?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> If we can get a little closer to the 10 point barrier, things won't be so bad. Detroit took a very good time out here. Just when there was a little daylight, they stop play.


I'd be estastic with a 10pt game at halftime. Then your at least within a James burst of stealing one


----------



## danimal21_2007

Oh hey, Look how we scored right there, we made 3 defense of stops. You can run on a team after you get a defense of rebound, but once they score they are more than likely set up on the other in of the floor. You not gonna really fool the Pistons, they have been playing together for 3 years, something we cant say, alot of things will fool us.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Prince has been outplaying Lebron all game.


----------



## danimal21_2007

It must be tough being Prince, no attention on you with Rip/Billups/Sheed...


----------



## danimal21_2007

You here that stat they just said... They have played 210 games together as a starting lineup, we have maybe 30 ?


----------



## futuristxen

Hack-a-wallace?


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Lol @ Hack A Ben!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Hack-a-wallace?


 Was thinking the same thing: get alan henderson in there lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

The Pistons have 3 guys shading all over Lebron, other guys are gonna have to start shooting with some confidence..


----------



## Pioneer10

BubblesTheLion said:


> Prince has been outplaying Lebron all game.


 Lol Detroit is tripleing Lebron while Prince gets open looks. Hmm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons are unbeatable shooting 3's like this


----------



## BubblesTheLion

LOL @ Bron after the Sheed 3 , just standing there like WTF?!?!


----------



## futuristxen

See how much better we do when we attack the Pistons defense?

See how much better we are playing with Damon than Snow?

See See See!

I swear to god, if Snow starts the 3rd quarter violence will be done.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> See how much better we do when we attack the Pistons defense?
> 
> See how much better we are playing with Damon than Snow?
> 
> See See See!
> 
> I swear to god, if Snow starts the 3rd quarter violence will be done.


Get ready to commit some violence


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> Lol Detroit is tripleing Lebron while Prince gets open looks. Hmm


It's interesting to watch the entire Detroit defense tilt when Lebron gets the ball.


----------



## remy23

Down 16 at the half.


----------



## danimal21_2007

futuristxen said:


> See how much better we do when we attack the Pistons defense?
> 
> See how much better we are playing with Damon than Snow?
> 
> See See See!
> 
> I swear to god, if Snow starts the 3rd quarter violence will be done.


If I am not mistaken it was after a *miss* and flip got to the basket (one play)

We have to stop them first, we cant trade baskets that was my whole point. I dont see our stradegy on the way we play pick and roll defense. 

Also, Eric Snow brings the ball up the floor when he is in. Damon Jones does not, but I bet if he did, it would be slow and with his back to the basket and it would be about 14 seconds left on the clock to start the offense. So when Damon is in Larry/Flip/Bron bring the ball up, so its quicker...


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Pioneer10 said:


> Lol Detroit is tripleing Lebron while Prince gets open looks. Hmm


The Cavs are doubling Prince when he backs down in the post, he's killing Lebron one on one, and his defense has been great all game. He's been playing great all series.


----------



## danimal21_2007

But they score with Snow or Jones in the game so it really doesnt matter. So we might as well play Flip/Jones over Snow because regaurdless they will score, it just depends if we score also.


----------



## remy23

BubblesTheLion said:


> The Cavs are doubling Prince when he backs down in the post, which is why Sheed is wide open.
> Don't give me that bull****, Prince is kicking the hell out of your team all series.


Please don't come in here bragging about one player "kicking the hell" out of our team. I don't care if posters from other teams come by but if they're throwing jabs, I don't care for it.


----------



## danimal21_2007

BubblesTheLion said:


> The Cavs are doubling Prince when he backs down in the post, which is why Sheed is wide open.
> Don't give me that bull****, Prince is kicking the hell out of your team all series.


Just because you cheer for a team that is located in the "arm pit" of America, doesnt mean you have to be blind. We doubled the one time and sheed hit the shot, other than that its been Prince by himself. 

Please take those Pistons goggles off and realize if Lebron was just another player like Prince would he be getting doubled and tripled every time? If he was single covered, well we will never know what he could do, because he never will be.


----------



## futuristxen

BubblesTheLion said:


> The Cavs are doubling Prince when he backs down in the post, which is why Sheed is wide open.
> Don't give me that bull****, Prince is kicking the hell out of your team all series.


Gee...I wonder if we can get Prince on our team. Maybe if we trade Lebron, Z, and Hughes for him? Doubt it, huh? Prince is so great, right? Maybe at least we can Maurice Evans.

I'm really sorry we bothered to assemble this here team, and put it out on the court against your, what must be godlike, Pistons team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

BubblesTheLion said:


> The Cavs are doubling Prince when he backs down in the post, he's killing Lebron one on one, and his defense has been great all game. He's been playing great all series.


His defense looks alot better with Ben and Rasheed Wallace covering the basket.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

remy23 said:


> Please don't come in here bragging about one player "kicking the hell" out of our team. I don't care if posters from other teams come by but if they're throwing jabs, I don't care for it.


The Cavs better find an answer for Tay or else there won't be much else to say about it.
Unless people want to pretend it's not happening.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The Detroit Pistons are one of the more aggressive teams in the NBA, but Mike Brown has to be one of the worst coaches in NBA history. In Game 1 of the Wizards/Cavaliers series, LBJ had the ball in his hands, when he wanted it and how he wanted it. The result was the first triple double in nearly 20 years. Now for 6 consectuive games, Mike Brown is playing LeBron James like a 2-guard or something. Please Danny Ferry, you bulid great teams, but there's a reason he's an assistant coach!


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Benedict_Boozer said:


> His defense looks alot better with Ben and Rasheed Wallace covering the basket.


And Brons defense looks terrible no matter the situation. So we'll call it even :angel:


----------



## DetroitDiesel

prince is a matchup problem for the cavs. But he certainly isn't lebron. He is good enough to keep lb to a realistic night though. The pistons are just better at every other position on the floor.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

The Cavaliers have confidence problems, they don't believe that they can beat the Pistons. Some1 needs to instill some confidence in them.


----------



## futuristxen

Pistons fans talk a tough game. :biggrin:


----------



## danimal21_2007

Sixerfanforlife said:


> The Detroit Pistons are one of the more aggressive teams in the NBA, but Mike Brown has to be one of the worst coaches in NBA history. In Game 1 of the Wizards/Cavaliers series, LBJ had the ball in his hands, when he wanted it and how he wanted it. The result was the first triple double in nearly 20 years. Now for 6 consectuive games, Mike Brown is playing LeBron James like a 2-guard or something. Please Danny Ferry, you bulid great teams, but there's a reason he's an assistant coach!


I dont agree with your post at all, Mike Brown is a rookie and had an injury full team. Also after that triple double he also scored 40+ (TWICE). And you cant compare the Wiz to the Pistons, because its not possible.

You have to have Lebron off the ball because than its too easy to double him if he is walking it up the floor. Have him come off screens and get a quick good look so the team cant adjust. Even being the "2-guard" the ball is always in his hands no matter what.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

BubblesTheLion said:


> And Brons defense looks terrible no matter the situation. So we'll call it even :angel:


STFU


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Tayshaun Prince is an athletic defender, that'll keep LeBron James modest, but I feel that if LBJ got the ball as frequently as he did in game 1 * AND IF GUYS MAKE SHOTS * he could be a much more effective player in this series. But that's the key. Whether or not will Mike Brown will be able to reconize, LBJ'S abilitys on the floor, and utalize them. He did so in game 1, he'll have to again. Detroit doesn't have this in the bag yet, only down 16. But if the Cavaliers don't run and gun and cut the lead, it will happen. You can't play a half court game with the best defensive team in the NBA, with the greatest center of all time in Ben Wallace.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need to make a run here early in the 3rd. Brown has to find some way to combat the strategy the Pistons are using on Lebron shading their entire defense on him, get people cutting to the open areas of the court. 

The Pistons cooling off from the 3pt line would do wonders also


----------



## futuristxen

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> The Cavaliers have confidence problems, they don't believe that they can beat the Pistons. Some1 needs to instill some confidence in them.


Lebron needs to step up his leadership. Eric Snow can't lead this team. He sucks. Lebron needs to tell Snow to shut his yap, and have the team listen to him. Lebron's the only one on this team anyone listens to. So he's got to take charge. He's also got to step up his own defense and lead by example in that department. Guys like Drew see Lebron make mistakes on the defensive end and think it's ok for them to too. Can't allow that. Lebron needs to demand the ball, and run with it.


----------



## danimal21_2007

DetroitDiesel said:


> The pistons are just better at every other position on the floor.



This would be why your a championship team, and we are in the playoffs for the first time in 8 years. 

Also, we are just in reply to your own 'fan' that keeps coming here saying Prince is better than Lebron, he is just a boxscore fan. Any real basketball fan would be able to see the Pistons and other teams defense shift and all eyes on him watching his every move, not even close to comparsion to the defense of approach any team brings too Prince.

Also, Prince can get away with pressure defense because he knows he has the NBA Defensive Player behind him protecting the basket. That is something we dont have either.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Tayshaun Prince is an athletic defender, that'll keep LeBron James modest, but I feel that if LBJ got the ball as frequently as he did in game 1 * AND IF GUYS MAKE SHOTS * he could be a much more effective player in this series. But that's the key. Whether or not will Mike Brown will be able to reconize, LBJ'S abilitys on the floor, and utalize them. He did so in game 1, he'll have to again. Detroit doesn't have this in the bag yet, only down 16. But if the Cavaliers don't run and gun and cut the lead, it will happen. You can't play a half court game with the best defensive team in the NBA, with the greatest center of all time in Ben Wallace.


Right but Mike Brown insists on playing Z and Snow plodding the ball up. In addition the offensive gameplan all year has been give the rock to LBJ, everyone else stand around. Well the Pistons are shading 3 guys on him so that's not gonna work.

Our lack of any tangible offensive system is being exposed. There is a reason Flip could come from another team and log big minutes without even learning the "offense", we don't have one.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

To cool the Detroit Pistons off, you will have to sacrfice Tayshaun Prince's scoring ability, can Mike Brown deal with that? He's a rookie, so no. Sorry to sound harsh, but I hate Mike Brown. Stop giving Chanucey Billups and Rasheed Wallace Open 3 pt shots, and things will be a tad bit easier.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Tayshaun Prince is an athletic defender, that'll keep LeBron James modest, but I feel that if LBJ got the ball as frequently as he did in game 1 * AND IF GUYS MAKE SHOTS * he could be a much more effective player in this series. But that's the key. Whether or not will Mike Brown will be able to reconize, LBJ'S abilitys on the floor, and utalize them. He did so in game 1, he'll have to again. Detroit doesn't have this in the bag yet, only down 16. But if the Cavaliers don't run and gun and cut the lead, it will happen. You can't play a half court game with the best defensive team in the NBA, with the _greatest center of all time in Ben Wallace._


LOL...Ben Wallace isn't even close, the Cavs can come back playing a halfcourt set if our shooters hit their open shots and give LeBron and our scorers more space to work with.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The Pistons cooling off from the 3pt line would do wonders also


Really no matter what Mike says or does in the locker room, it comes down to this stat line. It truely does.

Rememeber earlier in the year we were the worst team in the NBA against the 3pt line, welp. I think good coaching and players are really showing our weakness once again.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

Here is what you have to understand about bubbles.



He can be a real pain in the *** if he thinks he is getting under your skin.


----------



## futuristxen

DetroitDiesel said:


> Here is what you have to understand about bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> He can be a real pain in the *** if he thinks he is getting under your skin.


Yeah to your credit, and some other Pistons fans, you are good posters. Always a few bad apples following any team around.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Seeing those mini-clips of the Double teams, if LBJ had alot more freedom, he would've easily crossed them over. LeBron Needs to look to score.


----------



## danimal21_2007

I really hope that idiot Pistons fans that was posting here just watched the Halftime hightlights. Showing how it was Prince and Sheed shading or doubling Lebron every time. Maybe he cant see that through those goggles either.


----------



## quench23

watching the cavaliers run their offense is horrible...


----------



## futuristxen

ERIC ****ING SNOW. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> STFU


Why? 
I havn't heard every possible excuse yet? 
Lebron not doing anything on offense has nothing to do with Prince?
Lebron can't stop Prince isolated on defense because Prince's of his teamates? 
Lebron sees the defense rotate to him that's why he isn't playing as well ( so does Prince )


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

If Zydrunas Ilgasukas, could learn how to back his body into Ben Wallace and get close to the basket, he'd be alot more effective. Right now as a sixers fan, it's hard to toss up who's worse, Z? Or Sam?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

God Snow is awfull....


----------



## DetroitDiesel

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If Zydrunas Ilgasukas, could learn how to back his body into Ben Wallace and get close to the basket, he'd be alot more effective. Right now as a sixers fan, it's hard to toss up who's worse, Z? Or Sam?



Ben is really strong. And Z has been unwilling to fight in the paint.


----------



## quench23

foul?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Eric Snow holds the ball too long, you need Flip Murray a offensive-oriented guard starting (Like Detroit's Chanucey Billups) Or, Simply put, let LBJ take control. Pick 1 Mike, it'll do you some good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man if we could just string together some stops, we can't even make a run.


----------



## quench23

tayshawn just dunked on lebron,


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Thank You Drew....git Snow Outta There


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

quench23 said:


> tayshawn just dunked on lebron,



I missed it...Was it that bad?


----------



## danimal21_2007

Benedict_Boozer said:


> God Snow is awfull....


Eric Snow is everyone scape goat, all the blame is goin on him, when he isnt even a scorer and is putting up better #'s than Hughes. And Big Z is playing awful, its not his fault we are this bad.

But if it makes the fans feel better, like with Flip/Jones starting it would be a +40 turn around, then so be it.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

This game is very painful to watch. Its like the pistons are playing the cleveland state vikings. Im gonna go play some xbox360


----------



## futuristxen

BubblesTheLion said:


> Why?
> I havn't heard every possible excuse yet?
> Lebron not doing anything on offense has nothing to do with Prince?
> Lebron can't stop Prince isolated on defense because Prince's of his teamates?
> Lebron sees the defense rotate to him that's why he isn't playing as well ( so does Prince )


Hey. No. It's cool. You think Prince is better than Lebron James. That's a perfectly fine opinion to hold. Now why keep posting it here? Obviously nobody here is going to agree with you.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Were all in here complaining like we thought we would see the same results/team from the Wizards series. As Grant Hill would say " its like JV vs Varsity" ya it is, we played a JV team in Wizards and a Varsity team in Detroit. 

We were all happy to get too the 2nd round, and would be happy to get to game 5. But ya know, we are playing unless something happens really bad the future NBA champions.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^I still want to see some progress and growth with this team. Getting our asses handed to us by 20+ does nothing for us. 

At home no doubt we'll be in close games with the Pistons but we need to improve on the road.


----------



## futuristxen

DetroitDiesel said:


> Ben is really strong. And Z has been unwilling to fight in the paint.


Yeah he is giving up his position way to easily. In the regular season he fought a lot more with the Wallace's. Maybe that gash Sheed put in his head ****ed him up?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James just beat 4 guys on that drive


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Yeah he is giving up his position way to easily. In the regular season he fought a lot more with the Wallace's. Maybe that gash Sheed put in his head ****ed him up?


Z wasn't fighting for position against Haywood either, he's just off his game mentally


----------



## DetroitDiesel

futuristxen said:


> Yeah he is giving up his position way to easily. In the regular season he fought a lot more with the Wallace's. Maybe that gash Sheed put in his head ****ed him up?



as i saw one of the cleveland posters say before, he is most effective when he is pingponging the ball off the offensive glass. maybe he is intimidated i dunno. I was expecting him to play a bigger role in this series though.


----------



## futuristxen

Wow Rasheed is shooting almost 60 percent from 3 in the playoffs. That's Steve Kerr-like.

If we could shoot layups at that percentage...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

the reffing is not helping either


----------



## futuristxen

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Z wasn't fighting for position against Haywood either, he's just off his game mentally


It's frustrating, because he fought so hard to get to the playoffs, and then decided not to show up.


----------



## danimal21_2007

As it is hard for you all to watch Eric Snow, its hard for me to watch Larry Hughes. Just think for almost the same price we would be getting Ray Allen. Because with our 50th win and 2nd round playoff appearence with all the bonus's Hughes contract reaches almost 70 million. (HAHAHAHAH)


----------



## futuristxen

danimal21_2007 said:


> As it is hard for you all to watch Eric Snow, its hard for me to watch Larry Hughes. Just think for almost the same price we would be getting Ray Allen. Because with our 50th win and 2nd round playoff appearence with all the bonus's Hughes contract reaches almost 70 million. (HAHAHAHAH)


I'd like to see Hughes healthy first. When he was with Washington he was making most of these shots, and finishing a lot stronger at the bucket.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> the reffing is not helping either


Huh? The Refs aren't supposed to help anyway. I'm not seeing any abnormal amount of calls not going your way tonight. I'd be the first to say so if there was. I hate Dick Bevetta enough to be objective about it. But the Old man has run a good show tonight.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Now Bron is starting to take it to Prince. Where's he been all game?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

BubblesTheLion said:


> Huh? The Refs aren't supposed to help anyway. I'm not seeing any abnormal amount of calls not going your way tonight. I'd be the first to say so if there was. I hate Dick Bevetta enough to be objective about it. But the Old man has run a good show tonight.


That loose ball foul on Eric Snow was pure BS...U know it.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> That loose ball foul on Eric Snow was pure BS...U know it.


You mean the one where he sent Rip into the front row? Oh yeah, totally uncalled for :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Some positives there. Lebron starting to find the creases in the defense and Andy becoming active looking for openings.

If we could just get Larry going with some confidence.


----------



## futuristxen

I like our body language at the end of that quarter. I think Lebron just needs to say **** it. And go right at the basket. if there's 4 guys there, just go through them all. Same with Hughes.

Thing is, we're killing the Pistons again in points in the paint. Even before we went on this little run, we were up 20-8 in the paint.

So that's a positive. The wide open 3's keep happening though. I mean...WIIIIIDDDDEEE OPEN.


----------



## futuristxen

BubblesTheLion said:


> Huh? The Refs aren't supposed to help anyway. I'm not seeing any abnormal amount of calls not going your way tonight. I'd be the first to say so if there was. I hate Dick Bevetta enough to be objective about it. But the Old man has run a good show tonight.


The Pistons never get fouls called on them. So I can see why nothing looks out of the norm for you.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I like our body language at the end of that quarter. I think Lebron just needs to say **** it. And go right at the basket. if there's 4 guys there, just go through them all. Same with Hughes.
> 
> .


I agree 100%. The Pistons are shading all those people but they're not really committing hard, they're playing his instinct to pass. 

They also don't flop like the Wiz, hell they don't even foul. It's more intimidation and timing on their shotblocking.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Just starting to think about cutting into the lead and Marshall like a 7th grader that doesnt know what to do. Leaves the man with the ball, your taught never to do this, let alone Billups.

Things like this makes me laugh, probably got away with this his whole career with athletic ability, and now it comes down to smarts when you get old, and its not just Marshall, but it happens to alot of players. Just dont know the game, how the hell you leave the ball, if Brown wasnt already bald, he'd be going bald tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes still isn't healthy: I'd hold judgement on him until we see what he looks like until next year.

Frankly I think it's a joke comparing Hughes and Snow. Snow is simply atrocioius and a good defensive team is simply exposing it. He has no offensive game what so ever (can't drive, can't shoot, can't make passes). The Pistons are basically ignoring him. Hughes at least sets up other people (game 6 against the Wizards is a great example of this).

If we want to make this a series we need to ditch Z and Snow IMO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn momentum killer there. Pistons great at stripping the ball low, the refs never hit them for contact


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn momentum killer there. Pistons great at stripping the ball low, the refs never hit them for contact


 I don't know a lot of those strips look clean. Amazing how Prince suddenly doesn't look that good when he only has one Wallace protecting his back


----------



## Pioneer10

I would seriously consider starting AV instead of Z: j/k but the thought is crossing my mind


----------



## futuristxen

Verejao is an excellent driver for a big man. He's a lot like Amare in that respect. Unfortunately he doesn't finish like Amare.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Body language much better

Andy again looking good


----------



## Pioneer10

What? what kind of lame call is that


----------



## quench23

pistons FT: 37
cavs FT: 15


----------



## remy23

There was a slight bit of contact because LeBron gently touched Ben and that's what they called. Wallace reacted to that touch and sold the play. Cleveland just has to keep fighting. Try to take something positive out of this.


----------



## futuristxen

Pioneer10 said:


> I would seriously consider starting AV instead of Z: j/k but the thought is crossing my mind


He's played better than Z all playoff long. Also has outplayed Marshall and Drew for that matter. He's been our best most consistent player after Lebron. Shades of the future IMO. I think Andy and Lebron are going to be a dynamite duo down the road. Especially if Andy can get his free throw shooting down, and get his strength back to where he can dunk around the rim like he used to.


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> pistons FT: 37
> cavs FT: 15


 Can't blame the refs the Pistons have been much more aggresive then us. Our big men (Z) go for 10 foot hook shots while there go for the dunk


----------



## futuristxen

What to take out of this game is how much better we look when we are attacking on the offensive and defensive end. We can't react, we have to attack. Have to be the aggressors.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Just when we get a little thought of something positive the Zebra's take it away, that is lame, 6'9 240 isnt gonna be effective by a hand. That was just lame, and he only got it because he jumped.

That was a 5 point swing we could have cut it too twelve instead its up too 18 points. This game is just ... just... just... I cant even think of any words too describe it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> He's played better than Z all playoff long. Also has outplayed Marshall and Drew for that matter. He's been our best most consistent player after Lebron. Shades of the future IMO. I think Andy and Lebron are going to be a dynamite duo down the road. Especially if Andy can get his free throw shooting down, and get his strength back to where he can dunk around the rim like he used to.


Agreed. AV is part of the future core. He's produced every time he's been out there. 

One of the bright spots


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'd like to see Lebron impose his will on this last 9 mins. Even if we don't cut into the lead, play aggressive and see what happens


----------



## Pioneer10

This team just look better with AV and Jones in there: We need a lot more of them the next few games.

Some positives unlike game 1 at least


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We just can't string together stops without fouling.


----------



## remy23

Keep fighting Cleveland!


----------



## Pioneer10

YES!!! Nice play by Jones there to set up Yell


----------



## quench23

9 Pt Game


----------



## Pioneer10

Screw it start AV next game


----------



## futuristxen

Hey. I'm liking this.

9 point game.

That's MOXY!

Call the Bulls fans, I think we have a jib sighting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

YES Lebron leading the charge alongside AV.

With SHOOTERS to spread the floor in Marshall and DJ the Pistons have to play much more straight up.


----------



## futuristxen

Does anyone know what Z and AV's +/- numbers are for the playoffs?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Hey. I'm liking this.
> 
> 9 point game.
> 
> That's MOXY!
> 
> *Call the Bulls fans, I think we have a jib sighting*.


 :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

I love this. If Cleveland said "screw it," then it's safe to say we'd be down 20 points right now, with a chance for the Pistons to increase it to 30 before the final buzzer. Rather than see guys waiting until it's over, keep swinging for the fences. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man you can just see the difference in Lebron's body language when he senses an opportunity, he stops walking the ball up and just gets really sharp in his moves. 

We have a chance if we can string together 2 or 3 more stops


----------



## Pioneer10

futuristxen said:


> Does anyone know what Z and AV's +/- numbers are for the playoffs?


 They're in favor of Z because Z played more with Lebron against the Wizards.

Don't know what they are in just this series


----------



## Pioneer10

Stupid foul AV: keep you're head in the game


----------



## DetroitDiesel

God do i hate flip, dunno why he is putting delk in during crunch time. I fully expect whoever he is guarding to start lighting us up.


----------



## Pioneer10

How was that not a 24 second call? BULL****


----------



## futuristxen

3 huge misses. We could have seriously cut into this game. And came up empty when it mattered.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Blown opportunities there (don't know why Brown is changing the lineup???


----------



## futuristxen

WHY DID HE CHANGE THE [email protected]!PKENFOUFHEASOUIhefOIj


----------



## Pioneer10

Why do you take AV out? WTF is Brown doing


----------



## futuristxen

**** YOU BROWNIE **** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE**** YOU BROWNIE


How in the ****...why...I don't get it...WHY!!! for the love of God WHY!!!!

Why Gooden and Hughes for Jones and AV?!

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## quench23

game over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Sheed just abuses Gooden


----------



## danimal21_2007

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes still isn't healthy: I'd hold judgement on him until we see what he looks like until next year.


I guess we will give Hughes the benefit of the doubt let him suck for another 2 games and whole offseason :-/

Or we can just say he sucks....

Also that was a 24 sec. shot clock violation...


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a very strange substitution there: actually point blank idiotic.

I could see Hughes for Flip or Gooden for Marshall but not Hughes for Jones and Gooden for AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

There goes any positive momentum, Brown's making sure to kill it


----------



## futuristxen

I'll do it Mike Brown. I swear to god, I'll do it.


----------



## Pioneer10

****ing A that was a clear 24 second shot clock violation: game changing play there


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

DetroitDiesel said:


> God do i hate flip, dunno why he is putting delk in during crunch time. I fully expect whoever he is guarding to start lighting us up.


Agreed...And Mike Brown put Gooden and Hughes in. 4 What, I don't understand.


----------



## BubblesTheLion

Pioneer10 said:


> How was that not a 24 second call? BULL****


Watch the spin of the ball change when it hits the rim.
Thanks. Btw, the NBA hates the Cavs , that's why.


----------



## Pioneer10

BubblesTheLion said:


> Watch the spin of the ball change when it hits the rim.
> Thanks. Btw, the NBA hates the Cavs , that's why.


 Lol take you're goggles off and watch the replay: both announcers even agreed that was a 24 sec violation with the replay


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons close out tremendously well to the 3pt line, Marshall and DJ need to pump fake and step in


----------



## danimal21_2007

Hughes should have gotten flip if anyone, no point in having no three point shooters out there down 9, makes no sence. Jones was atleast spreading the floor...

But Hughes is maybe 7 of his last 40, i guess thats ok though....


----------



## futuristxen

Woo. Good job Hughes.


----------



## remy23

Why did Hughes jump into Wallace? Damn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hughes blows it again. Lebron should have shot that one


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Bron Time


----------



## Pioneer10

Prince looks a lot better then Lebron: what a joke


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Damn you larry. You dont know how to drive in traffic. So dont do it

good job by lebron. Possibly a 7 point game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This defensive strategy of cheating off Ben Wallace is actually working pretty well

We could go to "hack a Wallace" ?


----------



## futuristxen

Competitive response at least. Something to hang our hat on tonight. At least we know going into game 3, that we can play with this team. But I swear to god, AV and Damon Jones need more minutes.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Yaaaaa lets let Hughes play off his rust in the Playoffs... He is garbage right now, get flip in there... Let him have his offseason to try and get it all back...


----------



## futuristxen

You can't do hack-a-wallace under 2 minutes though. Hopefully Mike Brown knows this.


----------



## danimal21_2007

remy23 said:


> Why did Hughes jump into Wallace? Damn.


Because duh, were letting him get the rust off. He needs time too play off the injury :angel:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> You can't do hack-a-wallace under 2 minutes though. Hopefully Mike Brown knows this.


Yeah I meant foul him if he got the ball, as in "i'm slapping for a steal"


----------



## quench23

WHAT A BS CALl


----------



## futuristxen

Hughes is playing us out of the game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

LARRY, come on man, we need 2 make a statement


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah if you're going to foul, foul him hard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry gets blown by for an and-1, he's costing us this game (there was no defensive big rotating though, in his defense)


----------



## futuristxen

I think Brown just put Snow in the game for Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen

Do we not have any timeouts?


----------



## futuristxen

Why did Mike Brown let Lebron dribble the ball up the court and kill ten seconds?


----------



## danimal21_2007

Because were down 7 with 15 seconds left ?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

well, we lost but at least we showed that we would at least fight back. LeBron did not back down even when his back was against the walls. Now its all on our supporting cast and MIKE BROWN. Brown needs to find the right combination and needs to stick wit whats hot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brown's coaching has actually hurt us in some instances. I like the defensive adjustment he's made though, doubling off Ben Wallace. 

If we could have kept it a little closer we would have put some serious pressure on them late.


----------



## DetroitDiesel

good game fellas. on the positive side, 'a playoff series doesn't start until someone wins a road game'


----------



## danimal21_2007

Does money spent = the amount of playing time you must get ?

Because Flip should have played that whole fourth and not Larry. He was garbage all game and all playoff series minues one game. I dont care if he has rust, if thats the case, then work it off on the offseason, we need to win now and put our best 5 on the floor, and he is obviously not one of them.

Hopefully come October he is one of them.


----------



## Pioneer10

Well for this series, Brown should sit Z and Snow like he sat Damon Jones in Round 1


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

We need both of these upcoming homegames even if we're gonna lose the series. We can at least make a statement that we're an up-n-coming team...Good effort at the end of the game today though


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Detroit 97, Cleveland 91*


----------



## Pioneer10

DetroitDiesel said:


> good game fellas. on the positive side, 'a playoff series doesn't start until someone wins a road game'


 Detroit is a smart well coached team, can't necessarily say the same about the Cavs. Impressive wins for Detroit


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Pioneer10 said:


> *Detroit is a smart well coached team, can't necessarily say the same about the Cavs. *Impressive wins for Detroit


AGREED, 100%.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Larry Hughes is 11 of 42 from the field in the last 3 games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Alot of positives after this game.

1) Lebron found the areas he can attack their defense, and our younger bigs (Drew/AV) are moving off the ball and making themselves available for passes

2) The defensive adjustment doubling off Ben Wallace and playing Prince straight up allowed us to actually get stops defensively. 

3) The Marshall/AV/DJ/Lebron/Flip lineup seems to work pretty well. 

I feel alot more confident about our chances at home now. We just need to hold homecourt and steal one in Detroit, that should be the mindset.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Atleast the game was something to watch in the fourth, I hope we take game 3, so atleast game 4 is a very exciting ball game. I really dont want to get swepted.

Atleast we can expect one thing in game 3, the Q will be rocking...


----------



## DetroitDiesel

I think flip is a terrible situational coach actually. Luckily for him he freed the reigns of a team that had spent two years molding itself under larry brown. It was the perfect situation. He drives me crazy with his use of certain players though.


----------



## danimal21_2007

Atleast right now we can say that no one has won on the road yet, that means we will go to game 7 :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

DetroitDiesel said:


> I think flip is a terrible situational coach actually. Luckily for him he freed the reigns of a team that had spent two years molding itself under larry brown. It was the perfect situation. He drives me crazy with his use of certain players though.


 At least he doesn't take out players who are hot like uke: Mike Brown


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

DetroitDiesel said:


> I think flip is a terrible situational coach actually. Luckily for him he freed the reigns of a team that had spent two years molding itself under larry brown. It was the perfect situation. He drives me crazy with his use of certain players though.


Well, he's better than Mike Brown thats 4 sure.


----------



## Copper

hmmm....my 4-8 point margin of victory was almost clarvoyant<sp?> I could see the Pistons let up once they made their run and thats all the space the Cavs needed to make a run and get some momentum. This Cleveland team is capable of a win or two if the Pistons take them lightly.


----------



## futuristxen

Well the Pistons did their business at home. They are a very good team at home. We need to protect our homecourt now. Series doesn't start until a team wins on the road, or faces elimination. Still very young for the series. Game 3 is huge. Cavs lose that they may get swept. They win it, they may drag it out to 7. I think our confidence is back up coming out of this game. Now we've got a week to work on things in practice and make adjustments. Hopefully Mike Brown uses his time wisely. Frankly I would tell Snow, you need to earn your job back. Because right now I have Flip and Damon Jones ahead of him in the rotation. Also Z, if he struggles early, I give him the quick hook and get Andy in there. The Pistons play 2 power forwards, why don't we?


----------



## JoeD

Pioneer10 said:


> At least he doesn't take out players who are hot like uke: Mike Brown


Flip does it all the time. Only time I've seen him keep a hot player in was when Ben Wallace refused to go back in against Orlando or when he told Flip to keep McDyess in last series against Milwaukee.


----------

